

I am a bit tired of Entrepreneurship - neeraj_r

I understand it perfectly now that why YC don’t prefer to take companies founded by single founders. After running the company for some time and running around for everything, I am feeling tired although my entrepreneurial spirit is intact [That is why I mentioned "a bit" in the title]. The journey was excellent; however it is exhilarating and takes a toll on your personal resources and health. I am an avid reader of HN and this post is to ask for help from the HN community.<p>We are a company located in Mysore, India and run a Private Networking portal for recruitment called azzist.com. The portal is innovative in its own aspect and the USP is privacy. Azzist works as a networking platform for Professionals to connect and network directly with the Organization. In Alexa we are ranked around 100K. We are getting some decent amount of clicks. The total number of Organizations is around 2000 and total number of professionals is around 27000.<p>Pinhopes.com<p>We are planning to launch one more innovative portal on or before June 15th. For those who are interested we can open up the demo portal.<p>What am I looking for?<p>Being said all these; let me tell you what I am looking for. I am more of technologist and one thing I am finding it difficult is to raise funds for scaling. Since we are located in India, we have a tremendous advantage in terms of cost. We are not just looking for investment; we are looking for investor who can be a part of the game. Also we are open for different models which can be worked out.<p>How can you contact me?<p>Should you feel that there can be any synergy, you can shoot me a mail to vinod@presciencesoft.com or reply to this post. I will be more than happy to get in touch with you. I know that it has been a long post, however to convey everything, thought that it is essential. Thanks for reading it.<p>[I am a part of the wonderful team. Hence thought of helping Vinod Jayaraman, our captain of the ship with this post]
======
sreeharikmarar
Keep your spirit flowing ..

